# Written Commission (Selling, Open)



## DazTheToonGuy (Jul 15, 2021)

‪Greetings and salutations‬, My names Devonaire Richardson aka Daz The Toon Guy and I am a otaku with the skills of a Poet, Song Writer, Script Writer, and even a story writer of four years.‬ You may or may not know that I always put my heart and soul into The writing that I do which makes my writing even more rare than many would expect.‬ My goals are still the same where I want to be well known and prove myself to my peers which are the higher ups in the writing community but also making money for myself so I can keep on living plus forward to where I can provide as not just a writer but as a person with a dream.

Poetry (Give me a reference or tell me what you want me to write about in the way of poetry. It can be a song or a poem, even a haiku.)

Poem:

500 words / 15 dollars (Each Poem)



[Extra Page cost 10 dollars.]


Short story / One shot (the One-Shot will be a good one or two pages of detail but not overly detailed like a full-length novel where I would go fully in the world with the story. the short story side of things it will be much more detailed but the price would go up by 2.)



• 500/1000 words - $10 / $15 (SFW One Shot)

• 1500 / 2000 words - $20/ $25 (NSFW Short Story)


• 1000 / 1500 words - $15 / $20 (SFW Short Story)

·2000 / 2500 words - $30 / $35 (NSFW Short Story)




[Extra Page (First Free) any more = 15$.]




Fanfiction (I don't know a lot about every fandom that comes my way but I am always willing to look up information and find out what is going on with the character at this very moment or back when the show or television series was popular. If a character that I know of is shown within the request I would put my heart and soul into it which is for any content creator. It will definitely have detail and will be anything that you want from your request but just be aware that the price will go up from how much you are asking for and how long it will take.)





1000 / 2000 / 3000 words - $20 / $30 / $40 (SFW / NSFW)



[Extra pages cost 10 dollars.]





Original Story Stories / Normal Stories (When it comes to original Stories I will definitely be fully Hands-On and not play any games whatsoever, because if someone needs a story written by me and it's from their own ideas I would definitely work with them to try to make sure that everything is written properly and in the right order. At the end of the day I am a businessman and I am not trying to pull back any punches especially when it comes to looking at this not as a friend writing a letter but a man doing a job and needs to do it right.)



• 2000 words - $20

• 2500 words - $25

• 3000 words - $30

• 3500 words - $35

• 4000 words - $40

• 4500 words - $45

• 5000 words - $50

• 5500 words - $55

• 6000 words - $60

• 6500 words - $65

• 7000 words - $70

• 7500 words - $75

• 8000 words - $80

• 8500 words - $85

• 9000 words - $90

• 9500 words - $95

• 10000 words - $100

• 20000 words - $200

[Extra Page cost 20 dollars.]



Erotica (I know that a lot of people like erotica and will definitely agree that not many writers do it, especially those that don't do it in the right state of mind either. I have written my own fair share of erotica stories, in fact I have written three already and am writing one at the moment. Hopefully if you would like one it will definitely be done to your satisfaction.)


• 2050 words - $35

• 2500 words - $45

• 3050 words - $55

• 3500 words - $65

• 4050 words - $75

• 4500 words - $85

• 5050 words - $95

• 5500 words - $105

• 6050 words - $115

• 6500 words - $125

• 7050 words - $135

• 7500 words - $145

• 8050 words - $155

• 8500 words - $165

• 9050 words - $175

• 9500 words - $185

• 10050 words - $195

• 10500 words - $215

[Extra Page cost 25 dollars.]

We can start a convo here or we can talk over on my DA or FA: DazTheToonGuy
I'm also willing to talk over twitter (@Daz_Toon) or over on email ( Dazthetoonguy@gmail.com)


----------



## DazTheToonGuy (Jul 22, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## DazTheToonGuy (Aug 12, 2021)

Bump!


----------



## DazTheToonGuy (Aug 14, 2021)

Bump


----------

